
Anatomical Cross-Sections Made with Quilled Paper - DanielRibeiro
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2012/02/anatomical-cross-sections-made-with-quilled-paper-by-lisa-nilsson/
======
sachingulaya
absolutely stunning.

